# تلبية طلبات العملاء في حدود مبالغ صغيرة , بالتقسيط قصير الأجل , بأدنى قسط شهري



## مسوقة26 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

تقسيط . كوم , وش تبي . . ؟ بسهــــــــــالة . . 

طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· . ظƒظˆظ… , ط¨ط³ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ط§ظ„ط© . . طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© , طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒظ…ط¨ظٹظˆطھط± , طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ ظˆط£ظ„ط¹ط§ط¨ ,طھظ…ظˆظٹظ„ ط³ظٹظˆظ„ط© ظˆ ظ‚ط±ظˆط¶ ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© , ط¨ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ظ‚ط³ط· ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹ
*يجمع العملاء والممولين
*
تلبية طلبات العملاء في حدود مبالغ صغيرة , بالتقسيط قصير الأجل , بأدنى قسط شهري 
بسهولة لم تكن من قبل . .


تقسيط . كوم , 
وش تبي . . ؟
بسهــــــــــالة . . 

طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· . ظƒظˆظ… , ط¨ط³ظ‡ظ€ظ€ظ€ط§ظ„ط© . . طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظ…ظ†ط²ظ„ظٹط© , طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ظƒظ…ط¨ظٹظˆطھط± , طھظ‚ط³ظٹط· ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط¬ظˆط§ظ„ ظˆط£ظ„ط¹ط§ط¨ ,طھظ…ظˆظٹظ„ ط³ظٹظˆظ„ط© ظˆ ظ‚ط±ظˆط¶ ط´ط±ط¹ظٹط© , ط¨ط£ط¯ظ†ظ‰ ظ‚ط³ط· ط´ظ‡ط±ظٹ


----------

